# lf longterm rp bud!



## hiddenmars (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey y'all - I tend to have some trouble finding good matches when it comes to rp partners, so I'm just going to lay out what I'm looking for and hopefully find someone who ticks some or all of the boxes! c:

- I prefer fantasy/sci-fi stuff, I won't do slice-of-life because I find it boring. I'm particularly fond of D&D stuff, or general teratophilia/monster stuff. I really like weird scary creatures and various fantasy races (elves/orcs/etc) and prefer them over standard furries or humans (though human x nonhuman stuff is cool, as long as I don't have to play the human), and nonhuman creatures can be humanoid or not, it doesn't matter. I have a lot of fantasy, alien, and monster characters of many genders, and am never opposed to making more!!

- 18+ partner preferable. I don't have a lot of experience rping mature stuff but I enjoy it. There are few kinks I absolutely won't touch. I'm not fond of feet, soft vore, pregnancy, inflation, extreme macro/micro (tho big size difference is ok and encouraged)... but _most _other things are probably okay. I'm also open, and encouraging, to darker themes, nsfw or otherwise. If you want to know more about the stuff I do like we can talk privately.

- I'd prefer a partner who likes talking about characters and possibly worldbuilding and stuff, but this is not required. I just get excited and enjoy talking about stuff like that. I like to make crappy doodles as well. I am just most comfortable rping with someone I can talk to ooc. Discord is my go-to communication hub.

- Must be semi-literate!! I can't reply to posts with only 2 sentences, but I get overwhelmed with novellas. A good paragraph minimum is all I ask, but I try to aim for 3-5 paragraphs myself. We don't have to match post lengths necessarily, but I need content to reply to!

- Please be patient. My writing energy can be very fickle and I have other hobbies too. If you are looking for someone who serves out multiple posts every single day, I don't think I am a good rp partner for you.

That's all I can think up now. If you're interested at all please feel free to message me, let me know a bit about yourself and your interests. I like weird stuff but I really am pretty nice, I think, if not a bit shy. ;;; Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm interested, can i possibly rp as a pokemon OC?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm interested as well.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

I have a lot of human ocs but if you’re fine with that then maybe I could be of some use to you.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't mind humans, I have a human oc, and two furry ocs.


----------



## augmented u-turn (Apr 6, 2021)

hiddenmars said:


> Hey y'all - I tend to have some trouble finding good matches when it comes to rp partners, so I'm just going to lay out what I'm looking for and hopefully find someone who ticks some or all of the boxes! c:
> 
> - I prefer fantasy/sci-fi stuff, I won't do slice-of-life because I find it boring. I'm particularly fond of D&D stuff, or general teratophilia/monster stuff. I really like weird scary creatures and various fantasy races (elves/orcs/etc) and prefer them over standard furries or humans (though human x nonhuman stuff is cool, as long as I don't have to play the human), and nonhuman creatures can be humanoid or not, it doesn't matter. I have a lot of fantasy, alien, and monster characters of many genders, and am never opposed to making more!!
> 
> ...


im interested in this, ive been learning to worldbuild and develop my characters better, and ive also been learning to become more literate at rp
however considering this is from 2019, i dont think im gonna get a response lol


----------



## Mambi (Apr 7, 2021)

hiddenmars said:


> Hey y'all - I tend to have some trouble finding good matches when it comes to rp partners, so I'm just going to lay out what I'm looking for and hopefully find someone who ticks some or all of the boxes! c:
> 
> - I prefer fantasy/sci-fi stuff, I won't do slice-of-life because I find it boring. I'm particularly fond of D&D stuff, or general teratophilia/monster stuff. I really like weird scary creatures and various fantasy races (elves/orcs/etc) and prefer them over standard furries or humans (though human x nonhuman stuff is cool, as long as I don't have to play the human), and nonhuman creatures can be humanoid or not, it doesn't matter. I have a lot of fantasy, alien, and monster characters of many genders, and am never opposed to making more!!
> 
> ...



Hya, I'm interested for sure, but I don't have discord so we'd have to PM here.

If you want to know my writing style, best example's here I suppose: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/party-at-mambis-realm-all-are-invited.1672438/

Otherwise, you sound like my type of RPer, so I hope to hear from you to discuss some fun ideas! _<starts jotting notes in the sand with his claw>_


----------



## AstroRey (Apr 14, 2021)

Helloo!  been loking for a fantasy roleplay as well 
IMy Discord is AstroRey#2535 so feel free to DM me any time you want
I am semi- lit (5+ lines including actions and speech), I mostly use third person, and I have all kinds of chars! Male, female, non- binary, etc.
NSFW is ok with me and I prefer it when it slowly builds up to that. So yeah, hi.


----------

